# Lip Electronic



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello,

The 142 year old french brand LIP seems to be nearly unknown overseas.

As a matter of fact, "search" Lip and see by yourself how many matches in this forum: none.... until now

One of their main contribution was the launch of the first electronic watch in 1952, called "Electronic". It was not "electric", like the Hamilton's, because of the presence of a diode which minimizes sparking on the contacts and therefore extend the life of the watch.

The electronic LIP R148 movement was launched in sept 1961 (See ->here<-for more explanation)

LIP R184 (or datolip R148) movement is the LIP R148 with date.










(central second, date, hacking, 13 jewels, incabloc, 18000 alt/h)

Both my LIP have such a movement.... but enough boring explanation for now :comando: .... let the pictures talk

First is the LIP Nautic Ski, Super Compressor case, 1st model from 1968










Second is the LIP Submariner Electronic, rarer than the Nautic Ski but not really aftersought. This one is from 1970










... and together










The original technical book is available ->here<-, french only (sorry)

Hope you enjoy them.

Best


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

For those interested in seing additionnal pictures, look at this LIP Thread.

Many model available there (hope it's not again this forum rules to point at other forum.... if I did break one, please edit and accept my deepest apologies)

Best


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ludi said:


> As a matter of fact, "search" Lip and see by yourself how many matches in this forum: none.... until now


Actually, this is not true...there are a few of us on this Forum that have both R148 and R184 based watches...its just that the search facility is not too good... 



ludi said:


> The electronic LIP R148 movement was launched in sept 1961 (See ->here<-for more explanation)


And that is my site.









Here are a couple of R27 watches...much rarer than R148/184:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn! You are fast on the draw, Silver Hawk. I was just now drafting a reply on your behalf.

Note to Ludi -- very nice watches, and thanks for the photos. I particularly like the Nautic Ski.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> Damn! You are fast on the draw, Silver Hawk. I was just now drafting a reply on your behalf.


Sorry Sisyphus! I was trying to get in there before Watchnutz...I know he has a few and he is also quick on the draw. :hunter:

We should turn this thread into a "Show Us Your LIP based Watches!".










BTW: Ludi, very nice black faced Nautic Ski! :yes:


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> We should turn this thread into a "Show Us Your LIP based Watches!".


Totally agree for that :yes:

BTW, hope you don't mind I've quoted your website: impressive sum of knowledge there...

.... and your R27 couple: stunning !!!

Best


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> I was trying to get in there before Watchnutz...I know he has a few


I do? Oh yeah, I guess I do!

Benrus with Lip R148










Endura with Lip R148










Waltham with Lip R148










I have a Lip dial and gold case with no movement. Some day I'll find a donor watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another one from me (R148):


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice watches guys

Ludi the search engine needs a minimum of 4 characters to work. you can pad it out with *


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the only one I have Belforte with Lip R 148 movement.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> ludi said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, "search" Lip and see by yourself how many matches in this forum: none.... until now
> ...


Very nice Paul. Is the gold one a recent acquisition?

:cheers:


----------

